# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal public transport >  Autonomous pods, driverless pods, Aurrigo, Coventry, West Midlands, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - Aurrigo

aurrigo.com/autopod

----------


## Airicist

RDM driverless pod promo video

Published on Oct 19, 2016




> Promotional video for RDM Group's Driverless Pod.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Trials begin of driverless pods that could be used alongside night buses in Cambridge (but they'll only travel at 15mph)"
Futuristic vehicles could pave the way for an evening public transport service
It could make around 100 journeys a day - away from pedestrians and cyclists 
If the £250,000 ($330,000) trial works they plan to create a larger version
The company has recently said it is creating offices in Australia and the US

by Phoebe Weston
October 23, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Pod Zero promo

Published on Oct 30, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Driverless Pod demonstation

Published on Nov 7, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Aurrigo Pods in UDL

Published on Feb 15, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Aurrigo driverless technology - Flinders University

Published on Jun 19, 2018

----------

